# The Song You Lost Your Virginity To



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Or the song that reminds you of it.

We were talking about this at the weekend.

Mine was UB40's Red Red Wine.. I really was a smooth operator!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Where is our beloved Lord V.?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I remember Roxy Music's Avalon album being a very effective seduction album.

One of my mates used to swear by the Commodores


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got no idea.

But probably a Mantovani record. It was hers (we were at her house not mine).

Besides, all I listened to at the time was Rap. And while Ice T's "Girls, let's get butt naked and f*ck tonight" might have the right idea, it's hardly romantic.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not really sure.....the outside wall of the nightclub was muffling the sound of the music somewhat :wink:  :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DW225 said:


> Not really sure.....the outside wall of the nightclub was muffling the sound of the music somewhat :wink:  :lol:


LMAO.....good answer :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not sure either. It was a very busy brothel. :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> And while Ice T's "Girls, let's get butt naked and f*ck tonight" might have the right idea, it's hardly romantic.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will post my song when it happens :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Elton John - Blue eyes 

It was 'our' song as she had really piercing blue eyes....and I nearly blew her eyes out the first time :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I say mine was to Red Red Wine, it was actually just to the word 'Red'.

By the second red I'd finished!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine was to Scissor Sisters - I dont Feel Like Dancing


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

mine was going to be Sir Mix-A-Lot 'Baby got back' but id finished before i pressed the play button. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Three Times A Ladyboy" by the Commodores.

Or was it "The Ladyboy in Red"....

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

or should have said, they don't actually play music in the downstairs toilets of the Kentucky Fried Chicken in Torquay... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> or should have said, they don't actually play music in the downstairs toilets of the Kentucky Fried Chicken in Torquay... :lol:


Classy :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just a thought, does w**king count as loosing it??

other wise i still have to wait..


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I lost mine to a lovely girl instead. I can still even remember her name. I think.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Does ejaculating before you put it in count? :lol: :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Cum on Eileen :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Cum on Eileen :lol: :wink:


LOL


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Not sure either. It was a very busy brothel. :lol:


I thort it wouldve been Only Love by Nana Mouscouri :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:roll: Literally !!!!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

One of garyc's personal favourite bands...

Anal C*nt - "I Sent A Thank You Card To The Guy That Raped You"

Honestly, it was really moving.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jampott said:


> One of garyc's personal favourite bands...
> 
> Anal C*nt - "I Sent A Thank You Card To The Guy That Raped You"
> 
> Honestly, it was really moving.


  I bet it was :roll:

I remember the song(s) at the time, very well. Just started a new job which came with brand new company car.

Sade - Smooth Operator, and Chaka Khan - I feel for you, were both in the charts at the time. Soon after it was 'much too late for goodbyes' :wink: by John Lennon and when we'd got a routine established we often used to enjoy ' feels like heaven' by Fiction Factory.


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Kell said:


> I've got no idea.
> 
> But probably a Mantovani record. It was hers (we were at her house not mine).
> 
> Besides, all I listened to at the time was Rap. And while Ice T's "Girls, let's get butt naked and f*ck tonight" might have the right idea, it's hardly romantic.


Mantovani my arse, I should know I was there!!!


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

A mate of mine lost his to "creep" by radiohead, true story.  

joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will post my song when it happens :wink: :lol: :lol:


I thought it was funny that the kids had hair :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Not sure either. It was a very busy brothel. :lol:


Dont tell fib's V you were never a virgin


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

I lost my virginity to the soundtrack of my mate being stripped in the shower by his brother as he repeatedly vomited down himself, all over the bathroom and all over his brother.

Nice.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

che6mw said:


> I lost my virginity to the soundtrack of my mate being stripped in the shower by his brother as he repeatedly vomited down himself, all over the bathroom and all over his brother.
> 
> Nice.


Was that by The Clash?


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

DW225 said:


> Not really sure.....the outside wall of the nightclub was muffling the sound of the music somewhat :wink:  :lol:


ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonny_t said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I've got no idea.
> ...


In which case you'd know that she had weird taste in music.

Yes folks, it's true. I lost my virginity in the bed while my mate 'slept' on the floor. :roll:


----------

